# Авиация > Литература >  Книга «От Блерио до Белого лебедя. Хроника казанской авиации с 1910 года по наши дни»

## Muller

Готовится к печати книга «От Блерио до Белого лебедя. Хроника казанской авиации с 1910 года по наши дни». 
Автор: Р.Г.Вениаминов


Планируется формат А4, 140 стр. мелованной бумаги и более 500 илл. В книге рассказывается об истории авиации в Казани за последнее столетие. 
В «Хронику» включена информация об авиационных заводах, авиакомпаниях, аэропортах, аэродромах, предприятиях, ОКБ, учебных заведениях, авиастроителях и авиаторах, и о многом другом, что можно назвать казанской авиацией. Предполагается книгу отдать в печать этим летом. Если тираж составит 300 экз., то цену 1 экз. можно удержать в пределах 500-600 рублей. 
Вот почему важно определиться, будет ли интерес к такой книге, и собрать предварительные заявки. Кто захочет приобрести «Хронику», может написать автору на адрес aviatat@mail.ru - Равиль Вениаминов

----------


## PPV

Интерес будет...

----------


## Mig

> Готовится к печати книга «От Блерио до Белого лебедя. Хроника казанской авиации с 1910 года по наши дни....


Первый раз слышу о "казанской авиации"! Что это такое?! Где такая авиация летает?!

----------

